# Got my Yak! but...registration question!



## mischif

Okay so I got my Ascend D10 from bass pro shops, but as I am getting my stuff together today to go get it registered I cannot seem to find my receipt....so, what I am asking is...what can I do? I know that the gander mountain by me does registration, so here is a couple questions.

-Do I have to take the yak with me to get registered?
-Do I have to have a receipt to have proof of purchase?
-What if I lost my receipt?

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## peon

Might call them and ask, I just registered mine that I just bought new, and my local bmv didn't want my sales slip cause it didn't have my boats numbers on it, they made me take a picture and print it off of my boats serial number. They had to have something to send into their main office. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mdisalvo85

If it came with a manufacturers statement of origin you can use that, but like peon said, I would just call first. If you lost the receipt and don't have a MSO you could try just bringing the kayak, although I'm not sure if that actually proves you own it or if they do need something to send away (like the hull ID picture). Just one of those things you won't know for sure til you ask.


----------



## mischif

hmmmm what does the MSO look like?


----------



## Bubbagon

That just need the hull id number. It will be etched in the side of your yak near the back. It's like a 12 digit combo of numbers and letters.
Call first, but they'll probably ask you to take a piece of paper and pencil and rub the imprint with them.

FYI, you might want to ask about the "alternate" registration sticker.


----------



## fishwendel2

I agree....alternate registration is the way to go. One sticker, easy to find a place for it on your kayak.


----------



## RebelWithACause122

For boats that don't require titles (such as kayaks), "proof of ownership" can be as simple as filling out a form that basically says "I own this" (includes lots of boat info including hull ID number, length, hull material...) and you sign it and get it notorized. Easier method is if you have the MSO. Go through any paperwork you got with the kayak and look for the MSO. It often has some sort design on the paper it's printed on... a bit similar to a vehicle title... it will have the hull ID number, the length, material and so on. If you can't find it, don't sweat it, you can always fill out the ownership form and get it notorized.

Bubbagon and fishwendel2 mentioned the alternative registration. This applies to all "hand-powered" watercraft... it costs $25 (instead of $20) for 3 years, but you don't have to put the "OH" numbers on the sides of your boat... it's just a single registration sticker, with a few options of where to put it. If you go with the traditional registration, you much display the boat numbers AND a reg sticker on BOTH sides of the boat. With the alternative registration, you are never allowed to attach a motor to the boat (though few kayakers do, but it happens... you couldn't use Ohio's alternative registration for the Ocean Kayak Torque).


----------



## mdisalvo85

http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/pdfs/MSO_English.pdf
sample MSO 

+1 on the alternative registration if you aren't planning on mounting a motor to it. Much easier/simpler with the one sticker. I had a kayak that was registered as a boat, after a few trips out on the river and a couple run ins with branches and the J racks on my car the letters kept getting ripped off.


----------



## BJR

It's hard to get anything to stick to a plastic kayak. I used the alternate method and mounted the sticker to a piece of plexiglass (you can use anything) and mounted the piece on my crate. I don't think the State people will accept it mounted on the crate but the Local Fish and Wildlife folks didn't have a problem. You will also need to keep your registration with you. I sealed mine in a baggie and stuck in on the back of the plexiglass piece. I just called the state and they mailed me the application which I mailed back and waited. Very simple. I also had to have mine inspected by the local guys and they gave me a sticker verifying the safety inspection. They just want to see a PFD.


----------



## BJR

Correction. You can go to the ODNR Watercraft Registration site and download the form. If you use the alternate method, you want form # DNR8474.


----------



## Bubbagon

Division of Watercraft website will have all the forms you need for ownership. 
I just did this as I bought a used canoe.
FYI:
There is no notary neccessary.
You MUST have the sticker attached to the actual boat, so it can't be transported to other boats. If you have a diificult time...which you won't as the stickers are super sticky...but if you do, clean the surface with alcohol first, and then hit it with a hair dryer after apllying the sticker to the boat.
I have a couple dozen stickers on my yak that have been getting wet for years. I can attest that the hair dryer trick works like a charm.


----------



## BJR

Better check the web site for yourself. It has everything you need to know about registration and more. It does say proof of ownership is either "Manufacturer's statement of origin, boat dealers bill of sale, previous registration form or notorized receipt". If you e-mail the dealer, they may be able to e-mail you back a receipt or bill of sale.


----------



## Bubbagon

The manufacturer's statement of origin is the easiest way to go. It's just the piece of paper that will be taped inside the yak somewhere with all the other papers, brochures, etc..

But there are definately more ways than listed. I had none of those items. Just a canoe and the name and info of the former owner. Downloaded a couple of forms, filled them out and got it registered ast week at the Watercraft office.

They are WAY easier to deal with than the DMV for sure!!


----------

